# فيديو يوضح العمل بمكائن cnc



## عباس سمير (3 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RfnoAFW2L2c


ارجوا ان يعجبكم :28:


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (9 نوفمبر 2009)

ان شاء اللة هيعجبنا من قبل ما نشاهدة


----------



## HMS (9 نوفمبر 2009)

فيديو جميل جداً وجزاك الله خير على هذه الإفادة ...


----------



## السيد نور الدين (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك علي هذا الفيديو الجديد


----------



## salem1961 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومزيد من التالق


----------



## سعيد علوان (28 نوفمبر 2009)

Thnkkkkkkkk


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)




----------

